# .902 radio performance



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

So far after updating today... I say 901 outperformed big time, anyone else get this feeling?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

signal wise, or lte speed wise? speed wise.. i've seen increases...


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

No 4G in my area.
3G I have seen dreadful drop in performance on 902. I am I'm a marginal signal area. 901 was way better.
But, all devices, MIFI, iPhone and Bionic have had signal issues in the last 24 hours. 
Tech support is pushing hybrid PRLs to all 3 devices.
We shall see.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

moset said:


> No 4G in my area.
> 3G I have seen dreadful drop in performance on 902. I am I'm a marginal signal area. 901 was way better.
> But, all devices, MIFI, iPhone and Bionic have had signal issues in the last 24 hours.
> Tech support is pushing hybrid PRLs to all 3 devices.
> ...


I am in a 3G area as well and I have had numerous data drops that don't come back until reboot... this sucks IMHO. I was pretty much satisfied with .901

MAYBE VZW is having issues at the moment. I hope it gets better a few days will tell the true story

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well...I was gonna flash 902. Think I'll wait to see how the new radios do over the next few days.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Crap. I just flashed it bc signal sucks at work. Well we shall see Tomw how things go.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

My 4G is actually stronger on 902. Well, my signal/cell bars have been solid blue four bars all day, around town and even in my house. Haven't tested speeds yet. But normally I'm lucky to get 2-3 bars where i live. My data drops stopped completely on the 901 leak. And haven't had one yet today on 902. I guess its possible a new tower went live around me today, but highly unlikely. 
Normally at -90 to -80dbs.... Right now and most of the day I've been in the low -70's. 
It is completely possible that the new baseband reacts differently is different areas. I remember that being the case back when I had the OG Droid and the DX.

Just my experience. Hope it works better for ya.


----------



## Pakmann2k (Feb 4, 2012)

I preferred .1 myself. I switched to .4 tonight and am gonna soak it for a few days. If it doesn't work out, back to .1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I have been impressed with. 902 so far. I am on the outside of a 4g area and never get 4g in this area. I went to the store and lo and behold i had 4g. I stopped in The parking lot for a few min so I could test it out, i lost signal inside the store but it went to 3g seamlessly and when i left I had 4g back within a few min.
I will continue to test and post my results.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

Maybe it takes a little time to settle in. data has locked in. I'm not sure if the hybrid PRL made the difference but so far it's rock solid.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have seen improvements over 3g/4g with 902 over 901. At home, I can only get 3g and when I had 901 my signal sat at 1 sometimes 2 bars. Lastnight with 902 my signal sat 3-4 bars, and that has never happened at the house..


----------



## CaliDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

Overall the whole rom is snappier than 901. Speed test in various locations are getting about 10 to 15% increase in both download and upload speeds. Oh and getting 4G on ICS4BIONIC's new 902 base does hurt either.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, but it has been only 24 hours for me. I'd like to give it a week or two before I say for sure, but my initial impression is that 901 > 902 radio. But its not a huge difference.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

So far I have to say I've really been impressed with the updates performance. I have yet to actually lose data and my DL speed has picked up quite a bit. I went shopping the other day in an area that has 4G and was impressed there as well. Not to mention the fact that the transition went quite smooth from 3G to 4G and back. Still a tad dissapointed this isn't ICS though.


----------

